# stock list



## r2d2 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello everybody, I recently graduated from HVAC school and I am working on my own, I would like some help in knowing what I should stock in my truck as recommended inventory during the heating season. thanks


----------



## ATS (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, just graduated and already a contractor. Call Johnstone or whatever supplier you deal with and they'll get you set up.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ATS said:


> Call Johnstone or whatever supplier you deal with and they'll get you set up.


Agreed. Unlike many trades, the truck stock for an HVAC man is pretty much the same, except for a few brand specific parts of whatever your main brand is going to be. The national supply houses like Johnstone and United Refrigeration do have truck stock list suggestions, and truck tool lists. I remember at one time seeing a counter display where they'd sell you the van shelving all set up to accomodate the truck stock. 

I did HVAC for a many years, concurrent with electrical. A universal hot surface ignition module, generic electronic ignition module, oil primary control and ignition transformer, oil filters and nozzles, thermocouples and thermopiles, various copper fittings, generic defrost control board, a few shunted and unshunted contactors, couple generic stats, few sizes of flare and sweat filter driers (bi directional too), schraeder cores, refrigerants, B&G couplings, maybe a few more things... that'll get you started pretty good on most work for the heating season. Don't forget that your digital manometer and Bacharrach will be real handy this heating season. \

My rule of thumb always was that if you need to run to the supply house more than twice in a given year for the same part, it should be added to truck stock. Try to keep track of what you seem to be running after to see what you need to add to the truck.


----------



## ATS (Jun 28, 2005)

Yep, not long ago I believe Johnstone offered a fully stocked Chevy Van for lease, something like $450 a month, dunno if they're still offering that. Of course location is crucial, stock will be different depending on the area of the country, ie; not a lot of heat pumps where I'm from.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ATS said:


> , stock will be different depending on the area of the country, ie; not a lot of heat pumps where I'm from.


Right... there's probably not too many fellas outside of the northeast that know much about oil burners. Seems to be a northeast phenomenon along with steam heating.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Right... there's probably not too many fellas outside of the northeast that know much about oil burners. Seems to be a northeast phenomenon along with steam heating.



In my town my plumber he is also heating and airconditioning. Told me alot of the older homes(victorians) have the steam furnances in them. Also all the farmers have oil fired furnances. So he does alot of that work. Just like he said the sub. i live in the majority of the homes have hot water boilers in them like mine. He told me you can tell by the roof vent. If you see a metal roof vent and its way off the roof thats hotwater if its close to the roof or 2 pvc pipes thats forced air.


----------



## hf05 (Mar 14, 2006)

Not neccesarily true.You can still have a conventional or mid-efficiecncy forced air furnance that uses a metal b-vent chimney or a masonary chimney with a liner.2 " pvc or abs pipe would mean a hi-eff..You can't tell what's in the basement until your in the basement.


----------

